# Bulking Up.



## Maki Riddington (Jul 15, 2001)

Well I've posted at wannabebig but I'll start one here as well.

I'm currently inbetween 195-203 pounds. I'll weigh in on Monday morning.
My goal is to keep going till I hit 18% and then trim down and bulk up again till the end of December.
My aim by January is to be around 215 at 18%.
I'll then start cutting for the next summer.

My cals are at 4000 a day with around 3-4 litres of water. I'm taking flax oil, and MRP's.

My split is a 4 day with each muscle group being worked twice.
Total sets for each workout are under 10 sets.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Maki Riddington (Jul 16, 2001)

No workout today, but I did weigh in at 203 pounds this morning.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Maki Riddington (Jul 21, 2001)

No workout this weekend.
Dead tiered.
Weighed in at around 206 at night.
Thats all folks.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Mule (Jul 22, 2001)

Whats the Flax for? I always wanted to know that.

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## Maki Riddington (Jul 22, 2001)

Flax oil is a good way to get your EFFA in your diet. Now I could be specific and go out and buy a barrage of different oils so that I 'm getting a proper blend of Fatty acids. I'm lazy so I just buy flax, it's good enough.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Mule (Jul 22, 2001)

Ok now that I know explain it a little better if ya would!

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 23, 2001)

getting the proper amount of EFA's will help  boost your test. You have to have healthy fats to build muscle. that's what I've heard anyway.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 23, 2001)

In the proper quantities and balance the EFAs can:

Deter fat storage 
Halt muscle breakdown 
Increase metabolic rate (including fat burning) 
Increase insulin sensitivity 
Facilitate the conversion of lactic acid to water and CO2 (substantially shortening the time required for fatigued muscles to recover between sets) 

Well Maki, your journal is officially ruined 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## FAngel (Aug 15, 2001)

Keep this updated, son


----------



## Maki Riddington (Aug 15, 2001)

Ah shit, ok ya got me.

Lets see now.
I have revamped my eating habits.

Cals down from 4200 to 36-3800.

Will get my BF done on Sept 1st.

Cardio twice a weeks in the from of skipping.
15 mins.

Eating 8-9 meals a day.
Thats it.
I will only update as my weight changes, right now it's holding at around 205.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Maki Riddington (Nov 7, 2001)

Well after a dieting phase I'm back on to bulking.
My weight is at 205.5 first thing in the morning.
Leg workout tonight.
Then I'm gonna go home and smoke the ole peace pipe.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2001)

> Then I'm gonna go home and smoke the ole peace pipe.



Is that a joke, or do you really smoke pot?


----------



## Maki Riddington (Dec 4, 2001)

Why not?

Anyways, I'm dieting now.
I'm at around 202.5 first thing in the morning.

I want to get lean and then I'm gonna bulk baby!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Maki Riddington *_
> Why not?



Well, obviously smoking anything is unhealthy and can lead to lung cancer, and many other things. Furthermore, smoking pot raises your estrogen levels.


----------



## Maki Riddington (Dec 7, 2001)

So is drinking alcohol etc....  anyways I'm not going to debate this.
Btw where are these studies that show that they raise estregon levels so high they may cause side effects?

Thank you.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2001)

Marijuana and THC inhibit the release of luteinizing hormone, which is responsible for signaling the release of testosterone.

You cannot really compare the damage being done by smoking to that of a little drinking. In fact a small amount of alcohol daily is actually healthy. 

(Excessive drinking is a different matter.)

Okay, we will not debate this.


----------



## Maki Riddington (Dec 7, 2001)

Bollox, so what if it  does. Not enough to inhibit growth.
Most things can be done in moderation.


----------

